# bbw/ssbbw breast implants?



## onechubbylove (Apr 30, 2013)

How fat is too fat to get cosmetic surgery?
I've been thinking about breast implants as I am 300+ and only a large b/small c.
I have no interest in losing weight and just want to go to about a D, I think it would even my frame out.
has anyone here had surgery whilst being large or have any input on this.
thanks much!


----------



## gangstadawg (May 1, 2013)

onechubbylove said:


> How fat is too fat to get cosmetic surgery?
> I've been thinking about breast implants as I am 300+ and only a large b/small c.
> I have no interest in losing weight and just want to go to about a D, I think it would even my frame out.
> has anyone here had surgery whilst being large or have any input on this.
> thanks much!



there is one bbw model you should talk to about this although I cant remember her name for some reason. any ways she got implants and she is now a a K cup or something like that. maybe someone here can name the model im trying to describe.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 1, 2013)

gangstadawg said:


> there is one bbw model you should talk to about this although I cant remember her name for some reason. any ways she got implants and she is now a a K cup or something like that. maybe someone here can name the model im trying to describe.


Are you thinking of Buffie?


----------



## gangstadawg (May 1, 2013)

CleverBomb said:


> Are you thinking of Buffie?



yep that's the one.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 1, 2013)

I seem to recall that Buffie actually had implants twice. She's also the only BBW/SSBBW that I have ever heard, webmodel or IRL, of getting implants. If anything, you're more likely to hear of a BBW/SSBBW getting a breast reduction.

Be that as it may, if it's somehting you want to do, then go for it. It's your body and if it will make you more comfortable in your own skin, then I don't see it as being an issue.


----------



## Dromond (May 1, 2013)

onechubbylove said:


> How fat is too fat to get cosmetic surgery?
> I've been thinking about breast implants as I am 300+ and only a large b/small c.
> I have no interest in losing weight and just want to go to about a D, I think it would even my frame out.
> has anyone here had surgery whilst being large or have any input on this.
> thanks much!



I've had several surgeries, and I've ranged from 250 to 400 pounds. Any surgery, no matter what, carries the risk that something serious will go wrong. Your risk is higher by being fat, that's a fact of life. You'd probably be fine, but there is always a chance you wouldn't be. You have to really think about whether having larger breasts is worth the risk you'll be taking.


----------



## Saoirse (May 2, 2013)

I'd always talk about wanting implants. I'm about 200 lbs and my little Bs piss me off. I've told my friends that I want to go to Cs, but I get the "you're fine the way you are/implants are gross/surgery is dangerous blah blah blah"


----------



## Frankhw (May 2, 2013)

Here are a couple of links to a BBW web model that has implants. She goes by the name of Underbust. Given her build, if she hadn't posted that her breasts were augmented I would never have guessed. So if you want to get implants I agree it is totally up to you and what you feel comfortable with.




http://underbust.deviantart.com/art/Pear-set-368086110?q=gallery:underbust&qo=1

http://underbust.deviantart.com/art/Curls-368808553?q=gallery:underbust&qo=0


----------



## Dromond (May 2, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> I'd always talk about wanting implants. I'm about 200 lbs and my little Bs piss me off. I've told my friends that I want to go to Cs, but I get the "you're fine the way you are/implants are gross/surgery is dangerous blah blah blah"



"Dangerous" is an overstatement, assuming you find a reputable doctor, but there are risks you have to consider.


----------



## Twilley (May 3, 2013)

Dromond said:


> "Dangerous" is an overstatement, assuming you find a reputable doctor, but there are risks you have to consider.



^This. Also, from what I've seen on TV, boob jobs aren't just a "pop 'em in and you're good to go" kind of thing. From what I understand, they require maintenance, like you have to have them replaced over time. They also make it harder to check for breast cancer.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 3, 2013)

There is also the issue of finding a surgeon who will do the procedure on a fat woman. Some surgeons due have criteria that if you are X amount of pounds overweight then no implants because you are inherently more at risk for complications from the surgery. Other doctors don't see an issue has long as your healthy.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (May 4, 2013)

CleverBomb said:


> Are you thinking of Buffie?



This link goes to a web page that is asking me for my user and password again. Is this link Phishing?


----------



## Dromond (May 4, 2013)

It's Buffie's Dimensions member profile page. It shouldn't be asking for anything.


----------



## superodalisque (May 9, 2013)

most of the people on this thread seem to be mainly concerned with how the op will look. but there are much larger concerns. breast implants are very dangerous and always have been. not only that but they aren't usually satisfactory. everyone i know who has had one has regretted it. there are a whole lot of side effects and failures associated with it and resulting depression. even for average size women doctors don't seem to know what the're doing. i'd be very squeamish about suggesting a bbw or ssbbw have it done considering how much less they know about our body structure never mind the awful engineering of the implants themselves. it seems like breast implants come back in nearly every generation with the same old lies about their being perfectly safe but they never are. it's only that there are lots more women who are too young to remember exactly how awful they are. here is a link to a informative and factual paper about the history. 

*Breast Implants: A Research and Regulatory Summary*

http://center4research.org/medical-...t-implants-a-research-and-regulatory-summary/



Updated July 2012
By Diana Zuckerman, PhD, Elizabeth Santoro, RN, MPH, Emily Moore, BA and Judith Faucette, JD


----------



## superodalisque (May 9, 2013)

Dromond said:


> "Dangerous" is an overstatement, assuming you find a reputable doctor, but there are risks you have to consider.



i think there are a whole lot more risks than you think. the manufactuers have put a muffle on the research


----------

